# 8GB RAM oder 16GB?



## Adanio (26. Januar 2014)

Hallo leute, 

nur eine kurze frage und um eure meinung zu hören.

Reichen 8GB Arbeitsspeicher für die nächsten 3 Jahre um jedes zukünftige spiel immer auf ultra und fullHD zu spielen oder lieber 16GB kaufen?


----------



## facehugger (26. Januar 2014)

Zukünftige Spiele werden eher von einer fixen Graka und einem Prozzi mit hoher IPC (Instructions per Cycle):


Instructions per cycle
profitieren. Intel hat da seit längerem die Nase vorn. Der RAM spielt da eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, die meisten Games geben sich aktuell sogar mit nur 4GB zufrieden. Mit der doppelten Menge (8GB) bist du daher auch für die nächste Zeit sehr gut bedient

Gruß


----------



## Westcoast (26. Januar 2014)

ich würde mal sagen, dass 8GB ram ausreichen werden. weil der ramverbrauch in spielen sehr langsam steigt, wenn man sich die historie anschaut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Januar 2014)

Bevor 8GB RAM für Spiele zu wenig sind werden eher heutige CPUs zu langsam sein. Auch in Anbetracht der Tatsache wie einfach man im Ernstfall nen RAM-Riegel dazustecken kann ists heute unnötig bereits 16GB zu kaufen wenn man keine sehr RAM-lastige Anwendungen hat die daraus einen großen Nutzen ziehen.


----------



## Adanio (26. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte eig. RAM sei auch wichtig wenn man mehrere sachen gleichzeitig betreibt. 

Wenn ich zb am BF4 spielen bin, auf fullHD mit ultra details, nebenbei läuft ein Aufnahmeprogramm. Dann habe ich zeitgleich noch mein browser auf (die ich zwischendurch abrufe wenn ich tot bin), ein Videobearbeitungsprogramm und ein word datei ist ebenfalls auf.
So als Beispiel. Schafft man das mit 8GB RAM?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2014)

Windows belegt grob gesagt rund 1,5 GB RAM, Battlefield wenns hoch kommt 3 GB. Dein Aufnahmeprogramm wird kaum mehr als ein paar Hundert MB benötigen, ebenso ein Videobearbeitungsprogramm das gerade nicht arbeitet (wenns das tut ist die CPU für Programm+BF4 gleichzeitig eh zu schwach), Word und Browser ist fast schon Messungenauigkeit.

Lage Rede kurzer Sinn: Du wirst die 8 GB nur dann vollbekommen wenn dus mit Gewalt drauf anlegst. Das von dir beschriebene Szenario belegt sehr hoch gegriffen vielleicht 6 GB.


----------



## Todesklinge (27. Januar 2014)

Ich habe folgendes mit dem Spiel (Mechwarrior Online), bei Windows Task Manager Anzeige.
Insgesamt: 8129
Im Cache: 4853
Verfügbar: 5604
Frei: 1042 (direkt im Spiel noch ca. 30)

Verwende aktuell auch Dual-Channel Kit im 2er Singel-Modus (da Mainboard defekt)

Verstehe ich das nun richtig mit "Frei", dass ist mein aktuell verfügbarer und noch freie Ram Menge?
Wenn ja, wird das schon etwas knapp.

Sinnvoll wären 16GB wenn man 6GB für RamDisc verwendet (zur Unterstützung der SSD oder HDD als Cache) und die übrigen 10Gb für sonstige Anwendungen.
Wenn es noch möglich wäre, würde ich sogar 4GB für SSD bereitstellen, 2GB für Grafikkarte und 10GB für normal Gebrauch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Januar 2014)

Nein, die 5,6 GB sind noch "verfügbar", bedeutet "leer wenn benötigt". 

Du nutzt also gerade nicht mal die Hälfte deiner 8 GB.

Sieh einfach auf die "grüne" Zahl unter dem Balkendiagramm, das ist die Menge an RAM die gerade genutzt wird.

Da gibts ein supertoll bearbeitetes Bild im Netz:
http://h8.abload.de/img/cachet1qr.png


----------



## Todesklinge (27. Januar 2014)

Ja das Bild ist schon sehr Professionell 
Da fehlt noch ne Sonne die Lacht und Blumen mit Gesichter, die im Kreis tanzen!

Aber ja, leuchtet ein ^^


----------



## Murdoch (31. Januar 2014)

Ram ist nicht teurer, bin aber noch nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen mehr als 8 zu kaufen. 

Egal was ich bislang angestellt habe.... Ich bin nichtmal in die Nähe von 6gb gekommen.


----------



## ragainst (31. Januar 2014)

StarCitizen wird 16 GB so wies aussieht vorrausgesetzt


----------



## MyArt (31. Januar 2014)

ragainst schrieb:


> StarCitizen wird 16 GB so wies aussieht vorrausgesetzt


 
Würde ich stark bezweifeln. Dann würden 95% der normalen User das Game nicht mal starten können!


Edit laut Wiki: 

Minimale Systemanforderungen:



> Windows Vista, Windows 7 oder Windows 8
> DirectX 11-Grafikkarte mit 1GB Video RAM
> Dual Core CPU
> 2GB RAM (3GB mit Vista)



Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:



> Windows Vista, Windows 7 oder Windows 8
> DirectX 11-Grafikkarte mit 1GB Video RAM
> Quad core CPU
> 4GB RAM



Hochleistungs-Systemanforderungen:



> Windows Vista, Windows 7 oder Windows 8
> Neueste DirectX 11-Grafikkarte
> Neueste Quad Core CPU
> 8GB RAM


----------



## Murdoch (31. Januar 2014)

Das relativiert einiges.


----------



## jigsaw83 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich habe 16 GB drin aber auch nur weil ich Lust hatte etwas zu verändern im Rechner ,ob ich es jetzt tatsächlich nutze bezweifle ich.
Hauptsache ich bin zufrieden und habe was neues gekauft  , um meine Glückshormonen zu befriedigen !

Speicher ist ja jetzt nicht so Teuer wenn du lust hast und dir unsicher bist rüste doch einfach auf.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2014)

Hast du vor, nvidias Shadowplay zum Aufzeichnen zu nutzen? Das speichert, so weit ich weiß, durchgehend in den RAM, wenn man die Hintergrund-Funktion wählt.
Ich habe eingestellt, dass es immer 3min mitloggt, und diese bei einem tastenklick speichert. Das braucht Durchgehend 1,1GB RAM. Ein Freund hat das auf 20min eingestellt, falls du das auch vor hast, sind 16GB sicher die bessere Wahl 

Sonst reichen 8GB locker.

Ah, mit Premiere CS6 hab ich schonmal 12GB vollgekriegt...


----------



## moslak (31. Januar 2014)

Setz bei dem Arbeitsspeicher lieber auf Mhz. Es sollten zwar schon mindestens 8GB sein und mit 2400 Mhz kannst du auch noch mit den neuen DDR4 mithalten.


----------



## Murdoch (31. Januar 2014)

moslak schrieb:


> und mit 2400 Mhz kannst du auch noch mit den neuen DDR4 mithalten.


 
Achso, na dann.


----------



## ebastler (31. Januar 2014)

@moslak: Nenn mir einen Anwendunsgfall, in dem DDR-3 1600 limitiert... Mit fällt spontan kein einziger ein, abgesehen von der iGPU.


----------



## facehugger (31. Januar 2014)

ragainst schrieb:


> StarCitizen wird 16 GB so wies aussieht vorrausgesetzt


Vorausgesetzt werden 8GB, mit der doppelten Menge ist man(n) laut Chris Roberts auf der sicheren Seite:


Star Citizen: Chris Roberts empfiehlt 16 GByte RAM, SSD und Radeon R290 - Vorfreude auf Mantle und 4K
empfehlen kann man übrigens viel, 2015 wissen wir mehr...

Gruß


----------



## Pyrodactil (10. September 2014)

Da die letzte Antwort hier schon 7 Monate her ist, eröffne ich das Thema mal wieder.

Damals beim Konsolenimport GTA IV:
*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen* 
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB (Windows XP) 2.5 GB (Windows Vista)
Selbst 4GB war schnell vollgelaufen, erst mit 8GB wars besser.

& nun bei GTA V
*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen* 


Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB

Klar lag es damals auch am drecks Vista, oder meint Ihr ne 16GB Aufrüstung lohnt sich schon?

Dann wären GTA V, Watch Dogs & Star Citizen die einzigen Games die mehr als 8 GB gerne haben.

Ansonsten lohnt es sich ja nicht:
Gaming benchmarks 4 Gb vs 8 Gb vs 16 Gb RAM - YouTube​


----------



## Jannilino (21. September 2014)

Hallo also für mich ist das Thema jetzt grade brand aktuell,
ich stelle mir grade einen PC zusammen und jetzt hat mich nachdem ich ursprünglich einen 5820K kaufen wollte das Sparfieber gepackt.
Also kurz gesagt Stand heute, sind 8 GB noch vertretbar oder lieber gleich 16 GB kaufen ?
Ersparnis 50-75 €
hier noch der Link zu meinem Rechner-Zusammenstellungs-Blog wenn wer interesse hat.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/353674-pc-zusammenstellung-5820k-3.html


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

Wieso machst du einen extra Thread auf?
Die Frage kannst du doch auch in deinem Kaufberatungs Thread stellen.
Und eigentlich ist es logisch mindestens 16GB zu nehmen -- also ein 4x4GB Kit -- denn der 5820k hat ein Quad Channel Interface. Wäre blöd das nicht zu nutzen.


----------

